# Century rods?



## cincifisher (Oct 29, 2005)

Has anyone thrown a Century Tip Tornado Lite with 2-3oz? I’ve been doing web research to find a spinning rod for 2-3oz lures (rod for fishing not a tournament rod). I have never held or even seen a Century rod, but I am intrigued with their emphasis on technology and competition casting records. Any opinions on Century rods in general would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

*Century Rods*

I have thrown and built these rods and yes, Century makes a very good fishing/tournament rod. They offer that rod in a shorter lenght now, I believe it measures 11'10", a 13' rod for 2-3 oz seems a little overkill. Bear in mind these are very expensive rod blanks and for throwing this weight range there are alot of good options on the market at even better prices. Just my 2 cts.

Iceman


----------



## NearlyMan (Oct 18, 2004)

*Century Rods*

For performance, realibillity, castabillity.........Century Rods take some beating.

Try this website for more information, if you post a thread you will find out all you need to know, from people who use Century rods.

http://www.myfishcasting.org/


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

thats still a bad link...


----------



## Bari76 (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi to all.
I have 2 century tip tornado lite, are really good rods, but only for fishing, I usually used with 2 penn 525 mag and they are perfect.
You can shoot in ground cast normally 5 oz they are perfect for whom want to fish with 5 oz. I usually used in when we have sea storm for the sea bass and they are perfect. Good sensibility, tip not really you can sea when the fish is eating.
Sorry the bad english I'll do my best


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Cincifisher , what is you objective when using 2-3oz lures . A century or zziplex or other high end rods like those would not be a normal goto choice for fishing with lures unless you are strictly looking at maximum distance for rare ocassions that require it . What is your plan ?


----------



## mobyhunr (Sep 14, 2004)

Try one of their carp rods. one of them is 1/2" butt made for 2-5 oz 12' or 13' and used for plugs and lures in the sea. Cuts the wind. I have a TT made of carbon kevlar 3-7 13' and is a lite heaver that rocks but not for 2-3.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The link worked fine for me.


----------



## pmk00001 (Feb 3, 2005)

Century Rods are great, I've been using 2 3/4lb test curve Century NG's for carp for a few years now and really can't fault them. Great casting tools yet great to fight fish on, worth every penny.

I know someone who's about to import some so if you want to save on shipping/duties etc...give me a mail and I'll let you know how to contact the guy.


----------

